# Best brand of puppy food.



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am getting a PB GSD in 2012. I currently have a 13 year old German Shep/Husky I feed him EVO red meat formula. This food is pretty expensive $70 for a big bag to be exact. I know I wont be able to afford that price with a puppy, he will eat a lot more than my senior dog does. What is the best brands of puppy food, but not that expensive maybe $30 or $40 for a big bag. A growing boy will eat a lot and $70 a bag will add up fast. I think it's like $40 for Chicken soup for the puppy loves soul. Is that a good brand for a pup to grow up healthy, big, and strong. Please suggest brands you fed your pup that grew up to be a healthy big dog. Thank you, just trying to get all my information before I get him. I know I still have tons of time. Call me crazy.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It's not crazy to plan ahead of time, it's very wise! I feed Nature's Variety which is also rather expensive but not what you're paying! There's a lot of info on the feeding puppy forum and there's a recent poll. Off the top of my head I'd say Kirkland from Costco, Diamond, Taste of the Wild and 4Health at Tractor's Supply are good and what I would moderately priced


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Those sound good. I will have to check them out. Is there a puppy formula of TOTW?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't know, you'll have to look into it. I've never fed a puppy formula- the brand I feed doesn't make one. I'm sure there are many different opinions on that but it's the food my vet recommended


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

By the time you get your puppy there will probably several new foods out that we all want to try! lol But, that being said...if the choices are exactly the same as today, the brands that have all ready been named are great choices!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Your probably right that there will be new ones. I just want to get a great so he can grow big and strong and I want to give him everything my Smokey couldn't have my dad gave him Ol' roy. I am thinking about for my new pup Chicken soup for the puppy lovers soul which I know smokey liked the senior one or maybe Canadie all life stages, but I will research more.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I recommend Solid Gold Wolf Cub or Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy.

I had my GSD on SG WC but it cost me about $50-$55 a bag.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thats quite a bit for a bag, but I want to get a really good brand. What about California Natural Lamb Meal & Rice Dry Puppy food. That seems to be a really good brand. Again I will have to wait to see what comes out then, but I am just seeing whats out now.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food to my dogs.
check out Verus. i've also used Natural Balance
and Wellness. now i'm always switching his kibble
and can.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

"thinking ahead to stay ahead" that's the way to
do it. you're not crazy at all. "think ahead to stay ahead" i use that in my training and socializing,examples, i wanted my dog to be friendly around horses so i took him to stables when he was young, i didn't want my
dog chasing the fowl life in the woods so i walked near the ducks and geese, i wanted him to be cat friendly so visited people that had cats, didn't want him being aggressive to the mail carriers so i ask the mail carrier to knock on my door when delivering
so they could treat and pet my pup, "think ahead to stay ahead".

good luck with the new pup. did you find a breeder yet? male or female? what color?



frillint1 said:


> I am getting a PB GSD in 2012.
> 
> Thank you, just trying to get all my information before I get him. I know I still have tons of time. Call me crazy.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have found a breeder wonderful crooked creek in Missouri. I want to get a male. I do have a color preference, but I am more worried about temperament than looks. If I can have the color I want I would like the traditional tan/black with the average blanket, small or large. I am not being picky. I just want a pup that has more tan and some black, but have come to learn that I want a pup that will fit better with my life than one thats a color that I want. I have looked at Karens dogs at the dogs I think I would like her dog Mena to be my pups mom, Nikita next, then Xena. I have read their personalities and I think Mena or Nikita would be perfect. As I want a dog that is protective, good with kids and small animals, a dog thats confident, a dog with a medium drive, want to try agility with him, a dog that would like to play ball or Frisbee, a dog that learns fast and is willing to please, of course ones with the perfect ears, a dog that is cuddly and loves attention. One that will like to play a lot, but will be content to lay down and just be by me.


----------



## Delela (Sep 7, 2010)

*Best brand of puppy food*

Hello.............


I am getting a miniature Australian Shepherd on Tuesday. I want to make sure he is getting the best care and food. I don't want to get him anything that wouldn't be good for his health. 
I don't care about price. I went out shopping yesterday and got him Wellness puppy food but I'm still looking for other brands that might be good.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have heard good things about wellness


----------



## ccl16rt (Jun 24, 2010)

I have had my GSD puppy on Blue Buffalo large breed for several months now. He loves it. My pup had watery stool for a while, I didnt get it until someone on the forum told me that I'm over feeding him. I cut his food back a little and everything is perfect.....


----------

